# book now or later????????



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

next summer to france is it better to book ferry now or wait whats your thoughts always found it cheaper to book early myself going approx 8/7/11 for about 3 weeks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Now, especially if you are a member of the Caravan Club.

They are still doing their special with DFDS at £27 each way for up to 8 metres I think.

It's a non-refundable booking and amendments may incur a charge _(but didn't when I altered a sailing at the DFDS office in Dunkerque)_ but at that price it hardly matters.

If it were me I would get the booking done soon, in case the CC withdraws the offer.

Dave


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

*yup*

i'm in cc club do u have to do it through there web site and is offer on their site


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Looked on cc but cannot see the offer Dave

Showing 10% off and half priced lounge

Sandra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again folks

I just had a look in the club magazine and it has all changed.

I rang them (01342 316 101) for a tentative quote for ourselves since we shall probably be going in May or June next year, and got the following.

Motorhome up to 3 metres high and 8 metres long.

Outward sailing Sunday 13th May at 2000 hrs
Return sailing Sunday 27th May at 2001 hrs
*£48 return.*

Can't be bad!! 

Apparently the prices can vary depending on day of the week and sailing time (no surprise there) so phoning for a quote or fiddling with dates on the CC website is recommended.

Dave


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

booked it dover -dunk £68 that's cheapest i've found after been on all sites for last 3 hours CHEERS GAZ


----------



## mufcgaz (Jun 28, 2009)

also got to remember our return journey is olympics 2012


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if you are sure of your dates, book it now. Be wary of Sea France, though -(see recent thread re their possible bankruptcy!), it may be that fares will rise next year whether they go down the tubes or not - they are making huge losses.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Just booked two crossings on dfds for april and august at £48 return for each one.
Had to join Caravan club to get that price though as it was double to book direct.


----------

